# Haflingers :D :D



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

Oh im jealous! I rode a haflinger once in germany when i went there on a olidy, they are so pretty!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

You might PM Goldenhorse on here if she doesn't show up - she has Haffies...


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

I love haflingers!! I looked sooo hard when buying a second horse, but they were a bit out of my price range. So cute and sturdy.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, what would you like to know?

The are the most beautiful, annoying, endearing, smart, stubborn, lovable big people in small bodies that you can get:lol:

I have, does a quick count, 1 Stallion, 3 mares, two yearlings I pure bred colt foal, one haffy x draft/Qh foal and am waiting (impatiently) for the birth of a Haffy x Arab baby, which I'm very excited about.

They often test you when they change homes, I think of them as the adopted child who will suddenly go through all sorts of tantrums and bad behavior just to make sure that you do love them, be firm and consistent and you will win through.

Often they will keep going along with things that you are training them to do but they aren't actually learning, just doing and then when you try and take the next step they will have a mini melt down because they don't understand. So try and take things slowly, even when they seem to be getting things.

You may want to invest in some extra locks or chains around your doors and gates, in their ever eternal quest for more food they can become quite the escape artists.

That's all for now, I have to go play with some Hafflies, but you can read all about Haflingers and their people on this site

Haflinger Horses

Oh while I remember,they can be a NIGHTMARE to fit a saddle to:twisted:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats on your new haflinger! I currently have one - he is 10 and has been in my life since he was a yearling. His name is Toby (registered Motley RR) and stands a bit over 13.3 hands. I had another one but he went to a new home last year. 

I find them mischievous and fun loving, but will give their all for you as well. They are super smart which means they can learn quickly - both the good and the bad so make sure you are only training them what you want them to learn and not inadvertently teaching them a bad habit. 

Toby used to be a bigger handful when he was younger, but seemed to reach a more mental mature stage when he was around 8 years of age and now he is a good solid trail partner. They tend to be easy keepers and keeping the weight off of them is the challenge. A sniff of oats is enough to put pounds on their hips. But Toby will practically do cartwheels for a peppermint. 

They tend to have good strong hooves and many can go barefoot even on rocky trails. 

There is a haflinger gathering scheduled in Lexington KY in October if you are anywhere near there.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I have a student that has one. He is fabulous. He fox hunts, trail rides, does dressage and jumps. Now, her young daughter practises her vaulting on him.

here he is with his owner



















At a hunter trial










On his first XC training



















Enjoy you halfie and post some photos!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I am a newer Haflinger owner. I have only had mine for going on eight months.

As GH points out, it is a good thing they are so cute. MFM (my Haflinger) is not afraid of anything which tends to get her in real trouble. She opens gates, she opens doors, etc. She has 'that is not latched only closed' radar, so when doing chores I can not just close a gate I have to make sure it is totally latched if I have to run and get something.
When she gets in trouble she looks at me with those adorable big brown eyes and all is forgiven....sigh.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

We have one that is used in out thereaputic riding program! her name is Cindy. she's good with the kids. but has her moments sometimes (not a big fan of hats being passed to or held by her rider. so that eliminated one fun game for the kids lol). But as soon as she knows she has an able bodied person working with her she starts testing you. be on the ground or in the saddle. but she's such a sweet girl, <3


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, pic overload, here are my guys,

Alto, my Stallion










Fancy, senior mare










Destiny, 










And Destiny with her baby Wombat










Elena, showing a touch of 'Haffytude' :lol:










The yearlings Alfie and Prince










Stewie the Moose, half haffie, half moose,










and last and not least, the Harab










OK, I know you can't see him, but he is shy so isn't ready to face the world just yet:lol:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I agree with Golden. They are my favorite breed so far. I love their personality. But they tend to be pushy and break things. Think they can get away with it because they are short and cute. I have a Haflinger, whom I love so much I got her face tattooed on me, a Haflinger X Gypsy Vanner and a 3/4 Belgian 1/4 Haflinger. Out of the five horses here those three are my favorites. ; )


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

I have one too  she's 7 now and just starting to act (almost!!) sane at times. She isn't an escape artist like many but only because she's afraid of the fence (and her own shadow most of the time!!) As soon as we fix one problem another one usually develops, life is certainly never boring with a haffy around, but that said i wouldn't change her, she's worth all the effort (& blood, sweat and tears!!) she has excellent stamina and is brill at the pleasure rides (just can't stop her once we set off!!) A few pics of my beautiful girl....


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She's beautiful Maddie, look at those dapples!!

I was wondering what order the pics go time wise?? She looks so good in the first couple of pics, and a bit chubby in the last couple.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

This is my baby girl, I hope she still counts. She's half Arab but the Haffie in her is a little more dominant, especially in her brain lol. 
Her name is Merry and she is 9 years old and currently in retraining after some confusing first years of riding.
She is such a joy to work with! She just goes and goes, and she's very stubborn but once you get her on your side she is so willing to work for you, I feel like she's going to excel at anything and everything I point her pretty little nose to.

I am not generally all that big of an Arab fan, but I'm definitely falling in love with Haffies as I learn more about them and work with her.


























She has been lightly started in both reining and more lightly, dressage, both of which I intend to at least somewhat pursue with her if I can. One thing I find awesome about her is that she has a solid jog, trot, lope, and canter. Her jog and lope are smooth as butter and easy to ride down a trail for days, and her trot and canter are very big and full of action and movement. It's an awesome find for a multi-discipline rider like me who has struggled to do different disciplines on horses who were very surely predominantly just English or just Western style horses, but Merry is very much good at both ways of working and going.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Merry is cute, I can't wait to see what my Harab comes out like.

Are you using a twisted wire snaffle on her?? Just testing my observation skills here?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Rocky, did her registration issues ever get straightened out? She sure is a pretty thing.




Golden Horse said:


> I was wondering what order the pics go time wise?? She looks so good in the first couple of pics, and a bit chubby in the last couple.


And here I was going to myself, "see, my pony is not fat". :wink: 

Do love the dapples.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll be interested to hear about it, too! I don't see many others of that cross around.

Nope, it's actually just a smooth sweet iron snaffle. Supposedly she used to be ridden in exclusively a twisted wire one, which shocked me some for sure. She's unbelievably soft and responsive to this bit! Some people...


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Alwaysbehind, I sure wish! I'm still hoping and praying somehow it will get sorted. It would really help me along as I eventually pursue showing her...her current/former/something-or-other owner will be letting the previous owners know about her full transfer over to me (finally!) next month, so maybe if anything is going to put the pressure on them to come across them that will be it. Or maybe they were never really there. God and Jesus know. I might contact the Half-Arab registry with the information I have and what was given to me as her registered name, because I would assume they could help me out at least for a fee, I think? I hope, lol...

I sure am curious to know what gave them the impression she was registered Haflinger, though...I'm hoping they will still get in contact, but if they don't when she contacts them I guess I will assume I will not be getting anything from them.


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> She's beautiful Maddie, look at those dapples!!
> 
> I was wondering what order the pics go time wise?? She looks so good in the first couple of pics, and a bit chubby in the last couple.


 
Thankyou!! The top pics are the recent one's, she's currently very fit (completed 42k) and a very good weight. The bottom pics are from a few years ago, she went out on loan briefly to learn to drive, this is how she looked a few months later when i terminated the loan, she weighed in at over 600 kilos (they couldn't even see that there was a problem) :shock: She could hardly walk, spent most of her time lying down and was always tired.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so glad that I guessed the right way around, you have done a great job and she does look fantastic at the lighter weight. It's a constant battle trying to keep weight off of mine, I think I'll have to break them all to harness then get them going a a 4 up or a 6 hitch so I can exercise more at once:lol:


----------



## maddiemaisie (Jul 31, 2009)

She's suprisingly not difficult to keep the weight off, once we got there which was of course quite a long slow battle initially with SO much weight to get off but now we're there she maintains her weight quite easily, she's turned out 24/7 at the moment on a paddock just under 2 acres with a small pony for company and she has a handful of hay twice a day, the grass isn't great quality and she does just fine on that!! But i did find out when she was away she was turned out on 14 acres :shock: with 1 other horse so its really no wonder she looked like she did (there last horse had died of a heart attck.....i wonder why!!!) 
Thats a great idea, driving 4/6 of them together would certainly make exercising them all much easier


----------



## haffylover (Aug 18, 2011)

*Haflinger gathering in ky for 2011*

Hi am also a new owner of a beautiful 17 year old Haflinger gelding. His name is Dover. I live in Tennessee near the Ky state line and I was wanting to find out about the Haflinger Gathering. Does the horse have to be registered or anything like that. My horse was a school horse and he's broke to harness and saddle but I don't know anything about how to drive one but want so much to learn. Can anyone that might be going give me any information. Of course this will be my first event also is anyone going that is from Tennessee?


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Two of the horses at the barn I board at are Haflingers, one a mare and the other a gelding. It's always amusing to see how they reason through a new situation. The last time I showed up in their pen, both came up to me but stopped about 5 feet away. As soon as I moved, they stepped back. If I ignored them, the gelding would creep forward. Within a few minutes, he was licking my hands while the mare hung back. He twitched his ears slightly and she came right forward to begin licking my shirt. Once the gelding decided he'd had enough of tasting me, he flicked his ears again, the mare moved away and then he followed her. Very interesting to watch the dynamic.

They're the cutest 'midget drafts' I've ever seen.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Haffylover, does the organization that is having the gathering have a website or email address that you can contact them and ask the details?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

About the Haffie Gathering, I think that Cat is intending going along, if you pm her she will be able to point you in the right direction:wink:


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

No - your haflinger does not have to be registered. In fact its combined with the national drive (Homepage) this year and so there will be a lot of non-haflingers there as well - though our haflinger group will probably be doing dinner and a few other things separate. We will be bringing a haflinger and a draft cross. Even though its in combination with the national drive group we have been assured those who like to ride are more than welcome as well with the haflinger group. 

If you want to do the whole week its $80 but if you want to do just the weekend (fri - sun) its $60. There is additional cost for stalls if you bring a horse ($35 per night). Registration must be completed by Sept 5th and all the forms are found on the national drive website I posted above. 

There is also a 2011Haflingergathering webgroup on yahoo that can provide more information. Hope this helps!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## AislingxXx1234 (Sep 2, 2010)

This is Sunny D, a Haflinger I showed in jumper classes last year! She was awesome! Very queit and well behaved on the ground with good manners. She is quick, could jump and turn on a dime. If they are all like her, the breed is super fun!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

My mare, surprisingly, can turn on a dime. And when she does anything in her way gets plowed over. She really does need to lose weight and I've been working hard but haven't seen much improvement. She gets no grain. Is stalled for several hours a day and I've been working her for at least 20 to 30 minutes every day. Sometimes, when my husband is home, I work her for hours. She has a lot of stamina and is very adaptable. Yesterday we went on a trail ride by ourselves and she was awesome. I love my Haflinger. Often I think about what she would be worth if I ever HAD to sell her. But I think I'd rather sell every single other thing I own first. I can ride her bareback with a halter and lead rope so who needs a saddle? 

Here are my guys:

Annalie is about 9. I've had her for over a year now and she's one of the best horses I've owned. 









Mario and Angel are only 1/2 Lingers. (lol) The other half is Gypsy. 









They are brother and sister. When they came to me they were lice infected, thin and wormy. 










And Boss who is only 1/4 a Linger.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

My Haffie was imported from Austria, she was the original heavy body 15 hand style horse, Quiet personality, loving, intelligent. They are easy keepers but always looking for more to eat. DO NOT give yours grain. Grain is not good for Haffies.
They can get nervous easy when they don't know what you want, but mine seemed to learn easy.They do well in cold weather, let her grow her winter coat in and you shouldn't have to blanket her. I didn't have to shoe my gal either. You will enjoy her. In Austria they actually keep the Haffies in stables that are built right onto the house, they are considered part of the family. We tought Mella to fetch , and she gave huggs and was very affectionate. We were her humans. Sadly we lost our baby to an unknown illness, she left haunting hoof prints in our hearts that are not healed yet.


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

I love Haffies! They are so cute, but unfortunatly I don't know anyone with them.


----------



## LadyNeigh (Jul 16, 2011)

Heres my darling!! She has really bad sweet itch (famous for destroying fly rugs- even the 'indestructable' ones ) 
Shes definetely got attitude but is so sweet in every way- a flirt, a woos yet she tries her very best of anything I ask of her  I love her so much


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

I love haflingers. They have such an attitude but are so sweet at the same time. I only have one right now and she's a bit over weight.. But! We are getting her weight down. I don't have any pictures right now but she's the typical short and stubby haflinger.

Does anybody have any problems with their mane/forelock? She has a mane on both sides! and her forelock covers both of her eyes. It's such a pain when putting the bridle on...


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

A good trimmed bridle path is just about a necessity for a Haffie:wink:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> A good trimmed bridle path is just about a necessity for a Haffie:wink:


Understatement!

I am used to my appies where I never had to make a bridle path.

Now I have to trim it as flat as I can get it about once per week.

Thick manes make for a challenge keeping a bridle on. Thank goodness for the fly mask brand that has a forelock slot.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Hmmm...I must be the oddball. Its been a couple years since I bothered trimming a bridle path on my haffie, but I'm lazy and his mane isn't as thick as some.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

Thats fine Cat, I never trimmed my Haffie nor did I cut her bridal path, actually according to Haffie etiquet, you are not suppose to.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My poor girl has so much mane that if I did not trim a bridle path I would never keep anything on her head.

Not sure what you mean by Haffie etiquette, Freda, but I believe clean and tidy is appropriate (and what I have seen) and a small bridle path, when needed, fits that.

I doubt anyone is suggesting a half the length of the neck type bridle path that you see on an Arabian. Heck, mine is not even the ear folded back thing that some stock horse people do. The width of her halter/bridle.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Exactly AB, Ace has an Arab path, G Man has the one ear thing, and the haffies, have the width if the headpiece, just so it sits comfortably.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

This might be the perfect place to ask!

We have a mustang. I am thinking she has some type of draft in her and was thinking maybe haffie...she is light palamino with dapples in the spring. She has HUGE feet and are ribboned. I am going to go see if they can look up her brand to see what part of OR she came from as some areas have draft in them..what do you think?


----------



## haflingerlover (Apr 1, 2011)

We currently have 10 Haflingers on our farm, 2 geldings, 1 stallion, 5 mares and 2 weanlings fillys. They are the greatest breed in the world I would never own anything else.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Gidget said:


> We have a mustang. I am thinking she has some type of draft in her and was thinking maybe haffie...


Why not start a new thread?

You say she is a mustang. That means she is a .....mustang. A feral mix of whatever was out there.

Haflingers are chestnut, BTW.


----------

